# Deer Lease



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I am looking for a family friendly year round lease. in these areas. i would prefer in the counties in the gray box but would consider properties in the brown box as well. I live in matagorda county so closer to home is better but I wouldn't mind a further drive for the right deal on a decent place.
I am 32 years old and have a wife and 2 boys (6 & 8) that love to hunt as well. Not looking for a trophy lease just somewhere I can get away and hunt and spend time with the family. I would be interested in just 1 spot or can line up as many as 5 other responsible people to fill any extra available openings.
I am an experienced bow and gun hunter. Please feel free to email or call me with any information or questions you may have.

Thank You,

Mike Johnson
(979)843-5235
(979)240-1834
[email protected]
Po Box 912 
Markham
Texas
77456


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

NO LUCK YET


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone else having trouble finding a place to hunt?


----------



## gamestruck04 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just open! one spot available in Ballinger Texas! 5 deer limit. one Buck, one cull and doe. Plenty of deer! No hogs on lease. fully equiped with feeders and blinds. $2000 plus 23 bags of corn. 
Call Steve Thurman (979) 319 2270
Or Chris (979) 230 8910


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*bump*

for 2012 season. Still looking, only changes are the boys are now 7 and 9 and the oldest got his first deer this season and the younger one almost had his first hog new years day shot just over its head at 100 yrds, and unfortunately I am a year older as well. 
Feel free to call, email, pm, or write any time.
Thank You.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

ttt


----------

